# 3 years ago...



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Three years ago, on the coldest day of the winter, we drove for 4 hours for a meet and greet between Jack, his foster family and our family. It seems like only yesterday but, at the same time, a lifetime ago. What made us take him home remains a mystery. I think it may have been the sad eyes of a badly abused dog who had been in foster care for a number of years with no adoption prospects. His eyes may have been sad but there was a noble look to his face. As if he was acknowledging the past but was unwilling to allow it to destroy him. Jack had his "issues" upon arrival but he was a survivor who had been badly beaaten, shot at, starved and yet he still had an infinite capacity for love. I won't lie and say those first few months were easy. He was a resource guarder who was terrified of people and would react to nearly every stranger by shaking uncontrollably while barring his teeth. Afraid of loud noises and the human hand. Time, love, patience and the remarkable resilience of this big, clumsy black and tan coonhound and Jack has come such a long way. It has been a journey which I have been proud to make with this dog. Those who have "normal" dogs cannot really understand the huge progress of a dog who had been beaten with a 2X4 to allow a stranger to scratch his ears. A dog who was tied to a tree, shot at and left to die who, 2 1/2 years later was able to calmly watch fireworks while sitting on a dock with my husband on the 4th of July. A dog who had no concept of play who has been taught to play by Bailey and who will occasionally jump onto our bed in the middle of the night because he wants to play bitey face with Bailey at 3 AM. A dog who made friends with a tiny fawn which was left by it's mother on the hill behind our house. Jack bonded with the fawn and watched over her while her mother was.gone. The fawn is grown now. She still returns once in a while to play chase in our yard with Jack. Jack probably saved Bailey and I from a black bear last summer when he refused to allow Bailey to get out of the car when we arrived one night at our lake house and then placed himself between the bear and I so that I would not unknowingly continue to approach the bear. 
Jack has given me far more than I have given him. He has taught me more than I have taught him. He is not a perfect dog but I am not a perfect person and he has taught me that perfection is highly over-rated. He has taught me that life is not about the goals but the journey you make to achieve them. He has taught me that patience is not just a virtue but a reward in and of itself. He has taught me that love really can conquer all. I have been blessed to have Jack in my life for 3 years. His rusty brown muzzle and eyebrows are turning white now and his movements are slower but he still holds his head in the noble way he did the first time we saw him. His eyes though...well, they don't look so sad any more. Happy gotcha day, Jack. I'm blessed to have you.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Welcome home Jack!! Happy Gotcha Day!! Bless your huge heart! and the amazing hearts of the family who knew you deserved a chance with them!!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

If you give Jack half the love you have shown when writing about him, he is the luckiest boy on earth. Thank you and bless you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Gotcha Day Jack. I feel like I know you through the stories I read here and I love that you were able to find such a perfect home to learn to grow, love and trust in.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Jack is a very dignified and handsome boy!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely post, very moving. Happy Gotcha Day Jack.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

G-bear said:


> Three years ago, on the coldest day of the winter, we drove for 4 hours for a meet and greet between Jack, his foster family and our family. It seems like only yesterday but, at the same time, a lifetime ago. What made us take him home remains a mystery. I think it may have been the sad eyes of a badly abused dog who had been in foster care for a number of years with no adoption prospects. His eyes may have been sad but there was a noble look to his face. As if he was acknowledging the past but was unwilling to allow it to destroy him. Jack had his "issues" upon arrival but he was a survivor who had been badly beaaten, shot at, starved and yet he still had an infinite capacity for love. I won't lie and say those first few months were easy. He was a resource guarder who was terrified of people and would react to nearly every stranger by shaking uncontrollably while barring his teeth. Afraid of loud noises and the human hand. Time, love, patience and the remarkable resilience of this big, clumsy black and tan coonhound and Jack has come such a long way. It has been a journey which I have been proud to make with this dog. Those who have "normal" dogs cannot really understand the huge progress of a dog who had been beaten with a 2X4 to allow a stranger to scratch his ears. A dog who was tied to a tree, shot at and left to die who, 2 1/2 years later was able to calmly watch fireworks while sitting on a dock with my husband on the 4th of July. A dog who had no concept of play who has been taught to play by Bailey and who will occasionally jump onto our bed in the middle of the night because he wants to play bitey face with Bailey at 3 AM. A dog who made friends with a tiny fawn which was left by it's mother on the hill behind our house. Jack bonded with the fawn and watched over her while her mother was.gone. The fawn is grown now. She still returns once in a while to play chase in our yard with Jack. Jack probably saved Bailey and I from a black bear last summer when he refused to allow Bailey to get out of the car when we arrived one night at our lake house and then placed himself between the bear and I so that I would not unknowingly continue to approach the bear.
> Jack has given me far more than I have given him. He has taught me more than I have taught him. He is not a perfect dog but I am not a perfect person and he has taught me that perfection is highly over-rated. He has taught me that life is not about the goals but the journey you make to achieve them. He has taught me that patience is not just a virtue but a reward in and of itself. He has taught me that love really can conquer all. I have been blessed to have Jack in my life for 3 years. His rusty brown muzzle and eyebrows are turning white now and his movements are slower but he still holds his head in the noble way he did the first time we saw him. His eyes though...well, they don't look so sad any more. Happy gotcha day, Jack. I'm blessed to have you.


Happy Gotcha Day to Jack and to you... what a beautiful tribute ... I'm so glad you found each other


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

That is the most moving tribute I have read in a long time. How true. Have many more good times with Jack and I love reading your posts.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Awe how beautiful . Happy Gotcha Day Noble Jack! May Jack and your family have many many more years of wonderful memories together


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Great post!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*G-Bear*

Jack's story of how you rescued him and he you, is so beautiful.
I bet if he could talk he would tell everyone how much he loves you.
Bless you for rescuing/adopting!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Love this post and I love hearing about Jack and all your dogs. He is one in a million and you are a wonderful mom.


----------

